# Rear wheel bearings



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a 2012 Eco 6M, stock rear drums. 

I was adjusting the brake shoes and noticed a difference in the spin resistance between the driver and passenger side bearings. There's no play (wobble) in either one of them. I think my driver's side is beginning to wear, and it may account for the disappointing fuel mileage I've been getting since I bought this one to replace my old Eco.

My question, for those of you who have replaced the bearings, is how much spin resistance should the bearings have? Should they spin easily or is there a noticeable amount of resistance?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

These are ball bearing cartridges......there is no preload as that would destroy the bearings. Most common reason for varience in rotation drag is seal drag.......some drag harder than others.

No noise, no free play, no problem.

Rob


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Robby said:


> These are ball bearing cartridges......there is no preload as that would destroy the bearings. Most common reason for varience in rotation drag is seal drag.......some drag harder than others.
> 
> No noise, no free play, no problem.
> 
> Rob


That's what I was thinking, but how much on these bearings? Even the "light" bearing seemed a bit he. 

I guess I should just go to the parts dept and see how those feel before I buy some.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

weimerrj said:


> That's what I was thinking, but how much on these bearings? Even the "light" bearing seemed a bit he.
> 
> I guess I should just go to the parts dept and see how those feel before I buy some.


New cartridges will have much drag as a result of the new seals not yet worn in.
Not a good comparison.

Rob


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for replies. It seems they're probably OK, and the parts department doesn't carry them, so that may be good news - they're not a high fail item.


----------

